# Flight



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

Saphire and Zazu are starting to grow their flight feathers back 😃, but for some reason ain’t flying as much as the older two.😢 I know that they can fly because Zazu flew into my room this morning. How can I get them to fly more? I’m sure it has something to do with the fact that their wings was clipped when we brought them home. well they fly like the other two in due time?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They may need to build up their flight muscles a bit more by doing short spurts of flying. Are they where they can join the older two in flight?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Over time, as they build up their strength they will probably begin to fly more frequently.*


----------



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

Cody said:


> They may need to build up their flight muscles a bit more by doing short spurts of flying. Are they where they can join the older two in flight?


they have full access all day to the whole house just like the older two. They have an overhead line to walk across the kitchen/livingroom area. The cage stays open 24/7. They climb and go wherever they please.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should not be allowing the birds to go into the kitchen and they should be put into their cage at night.
Budgies need a set routine - a time they get up in the morning and a time they go to bed at night.
They need at least 10 hours of sleep per night.*


----------

